# Coronel Baños y E. de Vicente largando todo lo que pueden y mas. Recomiendo verlo.



## perrosno (22 Ene 2022)

Por si lo quieren Uds ver.

Hablan de lo borrega que es la población. No me gustó nada cuando empezó el covid con algunos comentarios, pero dentro del panorama televisivo son de lo mas salvable ahora mismo.
Lo estoy viendo y salvo al principio, que se pasan echando flores a Friker, luego empiezan a largar todo lo que pueden y mas.
Borreguismo, lobotomización, Soros, Orwell, vacunas, incongruencias, desinformación, alarmismo, condicionamiento a la población y mucho mas.......


----------



## ORGULLO BLANCO (22 Ene 2022)

Zupedintedezante...anda anda...


----------



## perrosno (22 Ene 2022)

En minuto 21, largando bastante E de Vicente, parece burbujo hablando de Soros.


----------



## Davistt (22 Ene 2022)

La verdad que Enrique en sus videos no se corta un pelo. Sabe de lo que habla, y seguramente podría hablar mucho más, pero prefiere ser más discreto para seguir saliendo con friker


----------



## perrosno (22 Ene 2022)

ORGULLO BLANCO dijo:


> Zupedintedezante...anda anda...



Pues lo estoy viendo y salvo al principio, que se pasan echando flores a Friker, luego empiezan a largar todo lo que pueden y mas.

@Davistt largan todo el rato, pero el coronel, me sorprende aun mas, no le había oído tan crítico con el "sistema" en general como en este video.


----------



## anestesia (22 Ene 2022)

Y como el mismo Coronel Baños dice: se puede escapar un misil,... en Europa, con su reducido territorio cuenta con 110 reactores nucleares, más las piscinas y almacenes de material nuclear;* no sé si se dan cuenta del peligro: un misil que se escape por descuido e impacte contra un reactor , una piscina de material nuclear o almacen nuclear y Europa desaparece.
En Ucrania hay 15 reactores nucleares. Más Chernobyl , más o menos protegido por un sarcófago. imaginen las consecuencias de su destruccion. EEUU no lo va a pagar

¿Que coste tendría un accidente nuclear grave en Europa?*

Pues no lo sabemos, al menos oficialmente. Que se sepa en España nunca se ha presentado por parte del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) o del Gobierno un estudio al respecto.

No así en otros países, entre ellos nuestra vecina Francia, *cuya Autoridad de Seguridad Nuclear (ASN) recuerda a menudo públicamente que “un accidente nuclear es posible en Francia”* y, en consecuencia, el Instituto para la Protección Radiológica y la Seguridad Nuclear (IRSN), dependiente del gobierno galo, ha elaborado al menos dos informes, cuyas principales conclusiones destacaremos a continuación.

Uno de ellos, el más antiguo, *fue elaborado en 2007, y se mantuvo en secreto hasta hace poco, cuando se ha sabido de su existencia gracias a una filtración a los medios de comunicación.* El otro, el más reciente, se hizo público de forma oficial en febrero de 2013, unas semanas antes de que se produjera la mencionada filtración periodística. Ambos dan mucho que pensar.

*“Un accidente nuclear grave en Francia sería una catástrofe europea inmanejable”*, es la conclusión de este ultimo informe que más han destacado los medios de comunicación franceses tras su presentación por el IRSN. *Según este estudio el coste de un accidente nuclear grave oscilaría entre los 120.000 millones de euros (M€) (un accidente de nivel 6 en la Escala Internacional de Sucesos Nucleares, INES) a 430.000 M€ (un accidente de nivel INES 7, el máximo, como Fukushima o Chernóbil), generaría una media de 100.000 refugiados radiológicos y la contaminación transfronteriza estaría asegurada.En comparación, el naufragio del petrolero Erika, en las costas de Bretaña, uno de los peores de la Historia, supuso un coste de unos 2.000 M€.

El informe secreto*

Al margen de la discusión sobre la probabilidad de la ocurrencia de un accidente nuclear grave, lo cierto es que cuando éstos se producen sus costes son inmensos. *Tan alto es ese coste, que el Gobierno francés, cuando conoció el informe del IRSN de 2007, decidió mantenerlo en secreto. *Pero, tras ser filtrado recientemente a Le Journal de Dimanche, se ha visto obligado a hacerlo público de manera oficial.


En este estudio, que basa su escenario en la central nuclear de Dampierre, en el centro de Francia, los costes son los siguientes: *para un accidente severo, entre 40.000 y 205.000 M€ y, en caso de un accidente grave, entre 300.000 y 5.800.000 M€ (es decir, 5,8 billones de euros). Resultan también escalofriantes las cifras de superficie contaminada radiactivamente y de ciudadanos afectados (los números varían significativamente según las condiciones meteorológicas elegidas en los escenarios): la zona de exclusión supondría un 8,75% del territorio francés en caso de mal tiempo (3,5 veces más que en caso de condiciones atmosféricas más favorables); fuera de la zona de exclusión quedaría contaminado un 161,5% del territorio (17 veces más que con buen tiempo); 5 millones de evacuados de la zona de exclusión, 2,5 millones de personas viviendo en áreas con altos niveles de radiación y otros 90 millones viviendo en terrenos menos contaminados (más del 20% de la población de la Unión Europea). El mapa de contaminación radiactiva resultante muestra que ésta alcanzaría, principalmente, a Alemania (casi por entero), Bélgica, Luxemburgo y Holanda.*

Las cifras hablan por sí solas. La horquilla existente va, pues, en caso de accidente grave, entre los 430.000 M€ (informe 2013) -*casi un 25% del Producto Nacional Bruto (PNB) de Francia- y los 5,8 billones de euros (informe 2007), es decir más de 3 veces su PNB. Tan sólo desde el punto de vista financiero, sería inasumible. No sólo para Francia, que prácticamente dejaría de existir económicamente tal cual la conocemos, sino para el resto de la Unión Europea.*
[/B]
Y ello tan sólo por el accidente en una central nuclear*. *


----------



## perrosno (22 Ene 2022)

anestesia dijo:


> Y como el mismo Coronel Baños dice: se puede escapar un misil,... en Europa, con su reducido territorio cuenta con 110 reactores nucleares, más las piscinas y almacenes de material nuclear;* no sé si se dan cuenta del peligro: un misil que se escape por descuido e impacte contra un reactor , una piscina de material nuclear o almacen nuclear y Europa desaparece.
> En Ucrania hay 15 reactores nucleares. Más Chernobyl , más o menos protegido por un sarcófago. imaginen las consecuencias de su destruccion. EEUU no lo va a pagar
> 
> ¿Que coste tendría un accidente nuclear grave en Europa?*
> ...



Lo he visto entero el video, me ha sorprendido todo lo que han largado..... 

Pero tu respuesta no se si refiere a este hilo, o al otro que tengo también de Baños en Horizonte.


----------



## anestesia (22 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Lo he visto entero el video, me ha sorprendido todo lo que han largado.....
> 
> Pero tu respuesta no se si refiere a este hilo, o al otro que tengo también de Baños en Horizonte.



Creo que sirve para los 2. Lo importante es lo que Baños dijo: que los accidentes con misiles que se escapan, o lanzan sin ordenes,... se dan. Con el material nuclear almacenado en Europa y en Ucrania, la concentración de ejercitos sobre-armados en Europa es un gran riesgo. No hacen falta armas nucleares, para que haya desastres nucleares.


----------



## perrosno (22 Ene 2022)

Lo importante es el mensaje, piensa que ves la radio. Si no enseñan nada que sea necesario ver, es un formato totalmente valido.


----------



## willbeend (22 Ene 2022)

Hace unos meses de Vicente ya hizo una entrevista similar con Baños, y Baños era defensor acerrimo de emponzoñar a la gente, mas aun habiendo sido soldado decia...

A ver que se cuenta esta vez, pero en aquella, practicamente estaba presionando a de Vicente para que se uniera a su redil y al de friker respecto a los emponzoñamientos.


----------



## perrosno (22 Ene 2022)

Pues si es así, mis dieses a ambos, ha estado brvtal el video, de lo mejorcito que he visto ultimamente, en la mass se cortan mucho, o mas bien les suele cortar Friker cuando ya ve peligro.


----------



## Furymundo (22 Ene 2022)

pero que mania con lo de en España se lee menos
pero que cojones pasa con los libros macho ? 
que son magicos o algo ?


----------



## perrosno (22 Ene 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Hace unos meses de Vicente ya hizo una entrevista similar con Baños, y Baños era defensor acerrimo de emponzoñar a la gente, mas aun habiendo sido soldado decia...
> 
> A ver que se cuenta esta vez, pero en aquella, practicamente estaba presionando a de Vicente para que se uniera a su redil y al de friker respecto a los emponzoñamientos.



Es lo que aclaro al principio, que no me ha gustado con el tema ponzoña


----------



## willbeend (22 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Es lo que aclaro al principio, que no me ha gustado con el tema ponzoña



Ahh entonces es la misma entrevista entiendo... pensaba que era mas antigua la que ya habia visto.


----------



## perrosno (22 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> pero que mania con lo de en España se lee menos
> pero que cojones pasa con los libros macho ?
> que son magicos o algo ?



En esto te doy toda la razón, conozco gente que lee mucho y son unos borregos de cuidado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Ene 2022)

ok, pero han largado antes o despues de abrevar bien fuerte del retrete del kremlin?
lo digo porque no es lo mismo lo que puede decir pedro baños con 500mg de rusocuckolina en sangre por litro que con 2000 mg


----------



## perrosno (22 Ene 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Ahh entonces es la misma entrevista entiendo... pensaba que era mas antigua la que ya habia visto.



No no, me refiero al tema de la ponzoña en general y sobre todo cuando ha salido con Friker. Hoy de la ponzoña no hablan demasiado y si lo hacen, aunque no lo echan por tierra abiertamente, si critican todo el sistema de como se está haciendo.


----------



## perrosno (22 Ene 2022)

Pues no si no te gusta este con lo que larga cuando está con EdV, dime alguno que salga en la mass mierda que te guste.


----------



## BigJoe (22 Ene 2022)

Porque es el único militar que la izquierda traga, porque defiende relaciones amistosas con Rusia, ojo, no por su parte anti-woke.

Dentro del odio que le tienen por ser militar

(si son milicas con checas o milicas de Mao, guay)


----------



## Furymundo (22 Ene 2022)

es como cualquier burbujo pero con mas pedigri
aqui todo degenera a abregrande bosta gosta BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM BRVTAL


----------



## TomásPlatz (22 Ene 2022)

brooooooooooooooooooootalllllll


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (22 Ene 2022)

anestesia dijo:


> Y como el mismo Coronel Baños dice: se puede escapar un misil,... en Europa, con su reducido territorio cuenta con 110 reactores nucleares, más las piscinas y almacenes de material nuclear;* no sé si se dan cuenta del peligro: un misil que se escape por descuido e impacte contra un reactor , una piscina de material nuclear o almacen nuclear y Europa desaparece.
> En Ucrania hay 15 reactores nucleares. Más Chernobyl , más o menos protegido por un sarcófago. imaginen las consecuencias de su destruccion. EEUU no lo va a pagar
> 
> ¿Que coste tendría un accidente nuclear grave en Europa?*
> ...



Esas cifras son Pura fantasía. No se de dónde has sacado ese panfleto. No hay material suficiente para esas cantidades de suelo afectado. Es imposible

Lo de los euroa pues lo mismo; no es fácil dar un número pero lo de los 5 billones suena a panfleto ecológico


----------



## CocoVin (22 Ene 2022)

El maestro llamando pederastas a los políticos! Que grande! No se corta.

En sus años mosos estuvo tanteando logias, sabe de primera mano de lo que habla.


----------



## SolyCalma (22 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> pero que mania con lo de en España se lee menos
> pero que cojones pasa con los libros macho ?
> que son magicos o algo ?



¿Pero tú de dónde te has escapado?

Si en un pais se lee poco es que hay poca cultura e intelecto, y por lo tanto menos desarrollo y menos capacidad crítica. Si estas acostumbrado a leer tienes mayor facilidad para comprender y expresar temas complejos asi como aprender nuevos.

En fin, estás en este mundo porque tiene que haber de todo.


----------



## perrosno (22 Ene 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> El maestro llamando pederastas a los políticos! Que grande! No se corta.
> 
> En sus años mosos estuvo tanteando logias, sabe de primera mano de lo que habla.



El video me ha parecido una pasada, salvo los 10 minutos primeros que se pasan de dorar la pildora a Friker.


----------



## Furymundo (22 Ene 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> ¿Pero tú de donde te has escapado?
> 
> Si en un pais se lee poco es que hay poca cultura e intelecto, y por lo tanto menos desarrollo y menos capacidad crítica. Si estas acostumbrado a leer tienes mayor facilidad para comprender y expresar temas complejos asi como aprender nuevos.
> 
> En fin, estás en este mundo porque tiene que haber de todo.



supones que esos libros estan llenos de "temas complejos" .
estoy en este mundo contra mi propia voluntad.
listillo.


----------



## SolyCalma (22 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> supones que esos libros estan llenos de "temas complejos" .
> estoy en este mundo contra mi propia voluntad.
> listillo.



Aunque no sean tan complejos, adaptados a las características y circunstancias del lector es lo ideal, en todo caso cuanto mas lees más llevadero y menos doloroso mentalmente resulta leer cosas complejas y comprenderlas.

¿Qué quieres decir que no te preguntó tu mamá si querías nacer? Como ahora se quejan algunos retrasados  ¿ O que te gustaría estar muerto? Mira pues a lo mejor la lectura de buenos libros te salva y te da más ganas de vivir, ánimo con esa depresión coño.


----------



## Caracalla (22 Ene 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Esas cifras son Pura fantasía. No se de dónde has sacado ese panfleto. No hay material suficiente para esas cantidades de suelo afectado. Es imposible
> 
> Lo de los euroa pues lo mismo; no es fácil dar un número pero lo de los 5 billones suena a panfleto ecológico



La energia nuclear es una subnormalidad muy grande.

A ver cuanto te piensas que costaria evacuar por completo varias ciudades si una banda de Muhaidines se meten en un reactor y lo rebientan con una o dos tonelades de explosivos.

La única función inteligente de la energía nuclear es generar plutonio para montar bombas atómicas.

Nada más.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lmpd_01 (22 Ene 2022)

Masones


----------



## siemprelomismo (22 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Por si lo quieren Uds ver.
> 
> Hablan de lo borrega que es la población. No me gustó nada cuando empezó el covid con algunos comentarios, pero dentro del panorama televisivo son de lo mas salvable ahora mismo.
> Lo estoy viendo y salvo al principio, que se pasan echando flores a Friker, luego empiezan a largar todo lo que pueden y mas.
> Borreguismo, lobotomización, Soros, Orwell, vacunas, incongruencias, desinformación, alarmismo, condicionamiento a la población y mucho mas.......



*DISIDENTE CONTROLADO DISIDENTE CONTROLADO DISIDENTE CONTROLADO DISIDENTE CONTROLADO DISIDENTE CONTROLADO DISIDENTE CONTROLADO.

SERVICIOS SECRETOS DE CHINA.*


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (22 Ene 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> La energia nuclear es una subnormalidad muy grande.
> 
> A ver cuanto te piensas que costaria evacuar por completo varias ciudades si una banda de Muhaidines se meten en un reactor y lo rebientan con una o dos tonelades de explosivos.
> 
> ...



Esos que dices se aplicaría a miles de instalaciones. y no veo que se pida el cierre de químicas, HC, instalaciónes militares u hospitales( llenos de productos radiactivos)

Para eso se pone una defensa adecuada. Como en toda Instalaicon critica 

Hablando de ataque por misil que es de la que se habla aqui, enrealidad es muy poco contaminante, pues la vasija colapsaría sobre sí misma. Justo al contrario de Chernobyl que no contaminó ni la centésima parte del post qye comentaba


----------



## Akira. (22 Ene 2022)

A Vicente ya no le invitan al programa ¿me equivoco?


----------



## perrosno (23 Ene 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> A Vicente ya no le invitan al programa ¿me equivoco?



Hace mucho que no va, es raro.


----------



## Akira. (23 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Hace mucho que no va, es raro.



Hace tiempo que no aparece, por algo será. Le vi en la primera manifestación en contra de las mascarillas que hubo en Madrid. Y la última vez que salió en el programa ya aviso de que seguramente no aparecía más por las cosas que contaba.


----------



## siemprelomismo (23 Ene 2022)

La mujer de Frikero J. muestra en un vídeo que circula por Telegram que enseña el becerro de Oro de Baal un Demonio.
(si recibes dinero de BAAL, debes hacer algo a cambio)

Entonces el que siga viendo ese programa más la visita asidua de un Actor militar, he de decir que estáis viendo a los verdaderos ENEMIGOS DEL PUEBLO ESPAÑOL.


----------



## antonio estrada (23 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues lo estoy viendo y salvo al principio, que se pasan echando flores a Friker, luego empiezan a largar todo lo que pueden y mas.
> 
> @Davistt largan todo el rato, pero el coronel, me sorprende aun mas, no le había oído tan crítico con el "sistema" en general como en este video.



Cogedlo con pinzas. Sabes un euro de madera? Pues, lo mismo.


----------



## perrosno (23 Ene 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no aparece, por algo será. Le vi en la primera manifestación en contra de las mascarillas que hubo en Madrid. Y la última vez que salió en el programa ya aviso de que seguramente no aparecía más por las cosas que contaba.



Al final del video deja caer que aunque cree en las vacunas, no le gustan los experimentos o algo así.
Espera que no esté ni vacunado el tio Vicente y no quiera pasar por el circo televisivo de pcr y demas.


----------



## daesrd (23 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Por si lo quieren Uds ver.
> 
> Hablan de lo borrega que es la población. No me gustó nada cuando empezó el covid con algunos comentarios, pero dentro del panorama televisivo son de lo mas salvable ahora mismo.
> Lo estoy viendo y salvo al principio, que se pasan echando flores a Friker, luego empiezan a largar todo lo que pueden y mas.
> Borreguismo, lobotomización, Soros, Orwell, vacunas, incongruencias, desinformación, alarmismo, condicionamiento a la población y mucho mas.......



En jewtube?? no creo que se diga nada interesante. Lo CENSURAN


----------



## perrosno (23 Ene 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Cogedlo con pinzas. Sabes un euro de madera? Pues, lo mismo.



Es que ya hay que coger cualquier cosa con pinzas, todo puede ser mentira, todo puede ser un teatro, luego que cada cual saque sus conclusiones y busque su verdad, es lo que yo llevo haciendo desde Marzo del 2020.


----------



## Amraslazar (23 Ene 2022)

Coronel Baños: 
"_La gente es borrega. Se cree las mentiras de la propaganda yanki en vez de creerse mis mentiras de la propaganda turcochina_".


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (23 Ene 2022)

El Baños este ya se recuperó de aquel accidente cuando empezó el Covid. Muy oportuno para desaparecer en el momento de alzar la voz


----------



## perrosno (23 Ene 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> En jewtube?? no creo que se diga nada interesante. Lo CENSURAN



Lo raro es que siga aun con lo que largan en ese video.



Amraslazar dijo:


> Coronel Baños:
> "_La gente es borrega. Se cree las mentiras de la propaganda yanki en vez de creerse mis mentiras de la propaganda turcochina_".



Si aquí cada uno cuenta su cuento, lo bueno es creer después lo que uno quiera y saque su verdad


----------



## Fiallo (23 Ene 2022)

Otro payaso de la derecha populista trumpera financiada por el Kremlin.


----------



## BHAN83 (23 Ene 2022)

aun no lo he visto pero tiene un titulo sugerente  .

aunque sean tonterias, no esta mal para estimular el pensamiento lateral.


----------



## bondiappcc (23 Ene 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> El Baños este ya se recuperó de aquel accidente cuando empezó el Covid. Muy oportuno para desaparecer en el momento de alzar la voz



¿Qué le pasó?


----------



## anonymous375298 (23 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> pero que mania con lo de en España se lee menos
> pero que cojones pasa con los libros macho ?
> que son magicos o algo ?



Hombre cuanto más lea una persona más cultura y capacidad de interpretar lo que pasa en la sociedad tendrá. Es algo bastante obvio.


----------



## Minsky Moment (23 Ene 2022)

No necesitamos "líderes de opinión" televisivos. Necesitamos que la gente se acostumbre a pensar por sí misma, sin directrices. Apagad la tele, coño.


----------



## remerus (23 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> pero que mania con lo de en España se lee menos
> pero que cojones pasa con los libros macho ?
> que son magicos o algo ?



Yo leo foro burbuja que es una cueva de sabiduria.


----------



## Falnesatar (23 Ene 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> El Baños este ya se recuperó de aquel accidente cuando empezó el Covid. Muy oportuno para desaparecer en el momento de alzar la voz





bondiappcc dijo:


> ¿Qué le pasó?



Si no recuerdo mal, en un programa de radio formato podcast le entrevistaron y se fue calentando al poder hablar sin tanta censura como en la de los otros programas que participaba, se vino arriba y soltó varias cosas comprometidas y quizás cruzó algún límite que no debía, sería especular igualmente ya no que me acuerdo en detalle.
Seguro que algún forero se acuerda o con una búsqueda por el foro se encuentra, recuerdo algún hilo de ello.

Al día siguiente anunció lo del "accidente" por twitter.

Update: He encontrado estos hilos en una búsqueda rápida, en el primer link salen links a ese podcast que comento.





__





Accidente Pedro Baños.


¿Me tengo que enterar por un contacto que Pedro Baños ha tenido un dudoso accidente? Este foro ya no es lo que era.




www.burbuja.info









__





¿ Se sabe algo del Coronel Pedro Baños?


Desde que tuvo el accidente con la bicicleta, también las últimas apariciones cuando hablo sobre Soros que iba hablar detenidamente de el....no le vuelto a ver por YouTube.




www.burbuja.info









__





Dónde está Pedro Baños?


Dónde está Pedro Baños? En Abril si no me equivoco sufrió un supuesto accidente del que en teoría aún se está recuperando. Lo que me sorprende es que después de casi 4 meses no ha aparecido prácticamente por ninguna parte ni ha hablado de ninguno de sus polémicos temas. Lo habrán "silenciado"...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Furymundo (23 Ene 2022)

remerus dijo:


> Yo leo foro burbuja que es una cueva de sabiduria.



es verdac nosotros siempre estamos leyendo,
este foro me ha ayudado a comprender el mundo
y a adquirir faltas de ortografia


----------



## Furymundo (23 Ene 2022)

anonymous375298 dijo:


> Hombre cuanto más lea una persona más cultura y capacidad de interpretar lo que pasa en la sociedad tendrá. Es algo bastante obvio.



Se pueden leer muchas MIERDAS


----------



## perrosno (23 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> aun no lo he visto pero tiene un titulo sugerente  .
> 
> aunque sean tonterias, no esta mal para estimular el pensamiento lateral.



Lo empecé a ver y lo quité, EdV cuando está solo al hombre se le va mucho la olla, habla de muchos temas y no acaba ninguno


----------



## barullo (23 Ene 2022)

A mi me gustaría que algún día el coronel nos contara como se dirige un regimiento de artillería en campaña, además de sus teorías de cómo se gobierna el mundo (que es un experto) entre globalistas y chinos

Creo que es coronel de artillería, pero si no lo es pues del arma que sea


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (23 Ene 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> La energia nuclear es una subnormalidad muy grande.
> 
> A ver cuanto te piensas que costaria evacuar por completo varias ciudades si una banda de Muhaidines se meten en un reactor y lo rebientan con una o dos tonelades de explosivos.
> 
> ...



Las centrales nucleares están protegidas por ex fuerzas especiales. Ya te digo yo que es más fácil colarte en una base militar que en una central nuclear. 



SolyCalma dijo:


> ¿Pero tú de dónde te has escapado?
> 
> Si en un pais se lee poco es que hay poca cultura e intelecto, y por lo tanto menos desarrollo y menos capacidad crítica. Si estas acostumbrado a leer tienes mayor facilidad para comprender y expresar temas complejos asi como aprender nuevos.
> 
> En fin, estás en este mundo porque tiene que haber de todo.



El 90% de libros que hay hoy en día son escritos por feministas o son novelas eróticas destinadas a charos. Son seres que comprenden temas complejos...


----------



## Baubens2 (23 Ene 2022)

No venceran estan perdiendo frente al poder de Dios


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (23 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> En esto te doy toda la razón, conozco gente que lee mucho y son unos borregos de cuidado.



Porque sólo leerán mierda NWO.


----------



## perrosno (23 Ene 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Porque sólo leerán mierda NWO.



Puede ser, no se lo que leen, pero cada dos por tres les veo sacando libros de la biblioteca y luego hablas con ellos y .......


----------

